# Texas Ebony



## guylaizure (Jun 21, 2019)

What is the average price for 2 inch thick Texas Ebony.


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2019)

Guy, I can tell you it won't be cheap. You can get some when you're in Waco, Wendy Nave always has some good stuff for sale.


----------



## guylaizure (Jun 21, 2019)

Wendy has 6x6x1.5 for around $25.Did not know if that was an average price.My carry on has no weight limit so it will be completely packed for the flight home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2019)

guylaizure said:


> Wendy has 6x6x1.5 for around $25.Did not know if that was an average price.My carry on has no weight limit so it will be completely packed for the flight home.



Really, she's about the only game in town. It doesn't grow anywhere but around where she is as I understand. She's good people, has good prices.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 21, 2019)

She’s taking a truck load to
AAW


----------

